# Why, Brocoliboy, why?



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Why does brocoliboy keep bumping sweet-ass picks off the home page with the same lame-o, close-up, flat-ass tele shot? It seems to have become a horrible addiction. Please....PLEASE seek some help.


----------



## john denver (Jan 13, 2006)

Whats with snowboarder wearing a helmet on a blue square, cruiser run? 

Stay gay!!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The question was, do you like photos or not?

Come on John D...have some respect. As it is, I think you got called out last week on over amping a shot
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=7923
for 
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/album_page.php?pic_id=1034

We are here to have fun, not insult or degrade. BB does post some shots that are slightly sub-par. But calling him gay is a pathetic attempt to glorify yourself and your "cheated" shots. 

Respect gets respect. If you keep skiing like in your pics, I hope ya have good life Ins, if not, can I take out a policy on you?


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Seriously. Its about time someone mentioned this. Its like the cooler the picture, the quicker he covers it up. I think he should be banned. He's obviously abused his picture posting privlege. Its not supposed to be a personal photo album. How bout Brocoliboy goes to snapfish or something. If I see another one of his gay ass pictures I may puke on my keyboard.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Anybody know of any Colorado paddling sites? This one isn't what it used to be. Hey lets just ban tele pics in general, lets also ban play boating pics, snowboarding is gay right?, lets ban that too. Hey lets ban any pics that are not first decents, hey lets ban not saying the word gay when someone thinks something is uncool, hey lets ban front rangers from posting, hey lets ban. . . . . hey heres an idea lets ban me!

I'm out!!!


----------



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

That's cool that b-boy is posting pics of east vail, but what he calls cdc (charlie's death chute) and what I know is cdc are two totally different lines. What ever, riders out there are calling lines by the wrong names for a few years now (must be a new local or first timer in Evail). It is not like east vail is some type of secret. Lifrties at the top of 22 have been known to count 200 plus skiers hiking up to benchmark on a day. Oh well-just another guy having some good fashion pow fun. B-boy If you start posting pics of the real east vail chutes and not yo-yo bowl (marvins) then shit is going down-just joking have fun and be safe, we are due for an accident out there. It has been a few years.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

I would agree that most (some are pretty cool) of BB's pics are boring. That is why I am getting into the picture posting game. Quit bitching and start posting.

BB please no more inbounds shots, this is a backcountry site.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Agreed, less bitching, more posting of cool shit...with maps...


----------



## brocolliboy (May 26, 2005)

OK,OK....my photos are lame, improperly title(CDC), redundant, and sub-par. I get the idea here folks....I'll discontinue posting. Sorry to cause a fuss. PEACE T


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet, no more lame tele pics to look at, I have enough myself! Nice photo ToddG.


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

So what if his pics are "lame" or whatever you think, I haven't seen anything from the rest of you that I would call amazing... at least he's out there and trying to get everyone else amped about skiing. Besides it's easier to get shots of low angle safe fun terrain, I mean really ask a buddy to go hang out on a 40 degree pitch below you while you ski on top of him, or better yet under the sick cornioce your about to huck... rarely can you find a safe place to shoot, and ski when you find the real goods. And if you find the real goods who wants to wait for a photographer to get ready and take a shot or two and then wait for him to put his gear away? I'd rather ski....


----------



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey-b-boy,
I did not mean to bash you in any way w/ your photos. It should not matter if you are posting low angle pics or totally extreme. The great thing that you r doing is showing people that fun still can be had regardless of what you ski or boat. A class 3 rapid can be a class 5 to a new boater. Your heat rate will still rise and you will feel an accomplsihment. That can be true for a newbie to tele skiing. Going down raspi's in shiity conditions on tele's for the 1st time could feel like an expert skiing down a 50 degree coulior. Yes the terrain maybe different, but the feeling is some what the same.

Peace and keep your head up


----------

